# Remote controlled mic stands



## jpfogarty (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello fellow stagehands

Recently saw the Les Miserables 25th anniversary concert DVD. One thing I noticed that really intrigued me was the microphone stands. Instead of using wireless mics, the TD chose to use wired mic stands set up in rows on stage. When an actor had a singing or speaking part, they would walk up to a (presumably pre-assigned) microphone. I found it fascinating that the height of the microphones was always correct for the cast member. Now I know you're thinking, "Each person was assigned a mic that was pre-set to their height." I just don't think that's possible considering the cast size of Les Mis. With such a large ensemble, young and old, short and tall, there weren't nearly enough microphones for everybody to have their own. Also, I know they could have been adjusted by hand, but if you watch, the actors walk straight up to their mic and start singing. And I never noticed any stagehands making adjustments out in the open. Without some very tricky camera work, it would have been impossible to adjust them inconspicuously (this was also in front of a live audience of thousands).

So I was thinking, maybe the stands are remote controlled, and they have written cues for them. Has anyone ever heard of that type of system being used successfully? A google search didn't turn up anything definitive. I'm interested in perhaps using this system in some of my projects (on a smaller scale obviously). Does anyone know of a successful system like this?

Ideally, there would be height adjustments and angle adjustments on multiple axes. And any chance that there's DMX control? (That part may just be wishful thinking.)

In the meantime, I will look to see if I can get some screenshots.

Thanks


----------



## Footer (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, it exists. You see it in the large scale corporate world and especially in award shows. Hell, there are even automated podiums out there. You see those in most political conventions where tons of people are speaking in a day. As far as where to get them, I don't know of any. Most look to be custom jobs that are built into show decks. 

...... Something involving tapatalk.......


----------



## jpfogarty (Apr 4, 2011)

Footer said:


> Yep, it exists. You see it in the large scale corporate world and especially in award shows. Hell, there are even automated podiums out there. You see those in most political conventions where tons of people are speaking in a day. As far as where to get them, I don't know of any. Most look to be custom jobs that are built into show decks.
> 
> ...... Something involving tapatalk.......


 
Yeah, I do remember seeing something like that at the oscars. The concert in question took place at London's O2 Arena, which obviously isn't a theater. I'm assuming they built everything custom for the venue. They had to do a s**t-ton of rigging too.


----------



## museav (Apr 4, 2011)

Height adjustable lecterns are very common, especially where ADA compliance is involved. I don't recall seeing any that came with remote control but that part shouldn't be difficult to add. And there are robotic camera pedestals and tripods like these, Televator® Elevating Pedestal and Motorized Elevating Tripod System. But I think these are what you are looking for, Products - Micmove, Products - Micmove V2 and Remote Mast-The Official Site for Remote Controlled Microphone Stands.


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 4, 2011)

They look identical to the mics used in the 10th Aniversary concert. There's a moment in that one where Javert walks up and adjusts the head of it. You can see the bases on them. I've been searching for those mics for a long time and would love to see a technical article on the concerts. Impressive opening by the way with the moving truss. Still, Philip Quast makes the best Javert, IMNSHO


----------



## jpfogarty (Apr 4, 2011)

Eboy87 said:


> I've been searching for those mics for a long time and would love to see a technical article on the concerts. Impressive opening by the way with the moving truss.



Yeah, it was rigged very well.

After watching a few more scenes, I have noticed that for taller actors, the mic stands are on top of some kind of box. I wonder if they're actually miniature lifts that pop up out of the floor for height adjustment, probably DMX controlled, and probably wired directly to the show control system that they used.


----------



## rwhealey (Apr 4, 2011)

Footer said:


> Yep, it exists. You see it in the large scale corporate world and especially in award shows. Hell, there are even automated podiums out there. You see those in most political conventions where tons of people are speaking in a day. As far as where to get them, I don't know of any. Most look to be custom jobs that are built into show decks.
> 
> ...... Something involving tapatalk.......


 

A lectern that one of our chancellors used in the 70's made it's way into the inventory at the black box I manage. That chancellor was 5'5" or so, so whenever he came up to talk, a tech crammed into the bottom of the lectern would turn a crank to lower the lectern, then crank it back when the next speaker came up.

It doesn't work any more, or I would banish techs who coil cables under their arms to podium crank duty...


----------



## FMEng (Apr 5, 2011)

Eboy87 said:


> They look identical to the mics used in the 10th Aniversary concert. There's a moment in that one where Javert walks up and adjusts the head of it. You can see the bases on them. I've been searching for those mics for a long time and would love to see a technical article on the concerts. Impressive opening by the way with the moving truss. Still, Philip Quast makes the best Javert, IMNSHO


 
Most likely Schoeps or Neumann, and very expensive. 

Home - SCHOEPS.de

http://www.neumann.com/?id=start&lang=en


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 9, 2011)

jpfogarty said:


> After watching a few more scenes, I have noticed that for taller actors, the mic stands are on top of some kind of box. I wonder if they're actually miniature lifts that pop up out of the floor for height adjustment, probably DMX controlled, and probably wired directly to the show control system that they used.


 
Whatever it was I'd be extremely surprised if it were using DMX for control alone. Same reasons as why you can't use DMX for Pyro, no error checking. Far more likely that if it was automated it was a PLC style system with encoders to detect current height and that sort of thing...

Automation would be a separate department to lighting or Audio, but if it was mechanised and electronically controlled, chances are it had a control panel and an op that hit go on the SM's cue (if safe to do so). Time code don't work so good for live performance...


----------

